# Anyone planning on the Lavabox DNA 200



## Cruzz_33 (1/10/15)

Just wanted to find out if any of my fellow vapers are going to be getting the Lavabox DNA 200w by volcanoecigs?


----------



## kev mac (1/10/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Just wanted to find out if any of my fellow vapers are going to be getting the Lavabox DNA 200w by volcanoecigs?


@Cruzz_33 I went for the Hcigar Vi200, I couldn't say no to the pre-sale price ($125.00) but I would have seriously considered the Lava box if not.It looks nice.I'm loving the DNA 200,right off the bat it gives a superior vape even before the programming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mitch (1/10/15)

I saw that Lavabox this morning on Grimm's first impressions. It looks very cool, so far my best entry level DNA200 device.


----------



## kev mac (1/10/15)

Mitch said:


> I saw that Lavabox this morning on Grimm's first impressions. It looks very cool, so far my best entry level DNA200 device.


Go for it @Mitch the world opened by the dna200 is awesome,I think anyone that gets one will be impressed


----------



## Mike (2/10/15)

Really thinking of ordering myself one.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/10/15)

Details people - where and how much? Want me the Lavabox so bad. I've been waiting for it like a creep in the nightshade!


----------

